# can a show german shepherd make a good job as a schutzhund?



## erich_maya_GSD (Jun 29, 2011)

hello , i have a 18 month old female german shepherd , she is not working line , she is show line ,,, she has a powerful jaw and she is brave butr i dont know if she would be a good schutzhund?? 



 



 here you can watch a video of her on the springpole ,,,


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

The best way determine that is to take her to a club and have her evaluated.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Beautiful dog in great condition! I agree with Amy, visit as many clubs as you can and then have her evaluated. Where do you live?


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Of course she might - as folks have said, take her to a couple clubs and let the people there evaluate her.

I once had a ASL female from a very top kennel (daughter of a Select dog) who spent the first 2 years of her life as a show dog and family pet to our toddler, and then proved to be a natural in the ScH ring so it is certainly possible that they will enjoy it and prosper.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

I would take her off the spring pole if your serious.... GSD's need to learn how to use the back of their mouth to bite. Not the front canines like she is using with that spring pole. Look into a flirt pole or make a tug. Help build her drive, and work on an appropriate bite. 

Of course, find a trainer/club around you....


----------



## erich_maya_GSD (Jun 29, 2011)

im form chile(southamerica) , i play almost every day with her tug of war and springpole only sometimes , she just love it , and i will follow your advices , tomorrow im gonna take her to aclub ,,thanks for your advices


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

erich_maya_GSD said:


> im form chile(southamerica) , i play almost every day with her tug of war and springpole only sometimes , she just love it , and i will follow your advices , tomorrow im gonna take her to aclub ,,thanks for your advices


Cool! Let us know how it goes.


----------



## erich_maya_GSD (Jun 29, 2011)

ok  im gonna post it


----------



## erich_maya_GSD (Jun 29, 2011)

today i was on the schutzhund club , in 1 month ii will start training with maya


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

What else did they say other than starting in one month? Did they give you training advice until then? Is she drivey enough?


----------



## erich_maya_GSD (Jun 29, 2011)

not much , i should continue like i making it now and in one month we will start training her


----------



## erich_maya_GSD (Jun 29, 2011)

and we will work to make her drive better , they sad that she had enough instinct , but we should work to make her drive better


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

erich_maya_GSD said:


> not much , i should continue like i making it now and in one month we will start training her


Good for you. I can tell from your posts that you really love your dog and are excited about training. Good luck to you.


----------



## erich_maya_GSD (Jun 29, 2011)

thanks , yes i love her very much , i spend a lot of time with her


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Maybe this can help! Playing with Prey Drive: The Key to Attitude and Enthusiasm in Performance Dogs - The Dog Athlete


----------



## erich_maya_GSD (Jun 29, 2011)

thanks for the support


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Where are you? Are you going to Chilcoa?


----------



## erich_maya_GSD (Jun 29, 2011)

Catu said:


> Where are you? Are you going to Chilcoa?


No , im gonna go to a breeder that was in the two last years in the wusv , his kennels name is solidblack,,,,are you from chile?


----------



## erich_maya_GSD (Jun 29, 2011)

Im in santiago , chile ,,,when the winter ends i will star training her


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Since you are in Santiago, I'd advice you to start right away. There are plenty of trainers to work with or you can go to Chilcoa, where most of them gather. You will find people training every weekend, some are from the club, some don't. It is Santiago... there is never too cold, too windy, too snowy or too rainy to train so it shouldn't represent a problem. I'd say in summer is harder to train than in winter.

I don't know how old is your dog, but the sooner you start, at least to get advice, the better. By example, I don't like in you video all that pulling. When biting the sleeve I want a calm bite, and I want engagement with the helper, not pulling away, and you may be promoting an undesirable behaviour.

Now, working lines are still a minority, nobody will say you not to train with a showline, but if your goal is Schutzhund, make sure to train with people who is into the sport, whatever they have showlines, working lines or malinois and not with showline people who only train to get their dogs koered(seleccionados). Sadly the koer in Chile is a joke, while everywhere in the world dogs should get a SchH title, in Chile (and neighbor countries) they don't, they only need something that is less than the novice category. Whith the bar that low, don't expect much.


----------



## erich_maya_GSD (Jun 29, 2011)

i will go to a breeder ,he was the representative of chile in the last two wusv , and he is a excelent breeder , he train working and show lines , and hopefuly soon i will buy him a working line male ,,my dog is female , she is 18 month old


----------



## erich_maya_GSD (Jun 29, 2011)

WarrantsWifey said:


> Maybe this can help! Playing with Prey Drive: The Key to Attitude and Enthusiasm in Performance Dogs - The Dog Athlete


thanks!!!!


----------



## PaulH (Aug 24, 2005)

Catu,
I talked to Peter V about clubs in Chile. He said most people train by themselves. I would love to buy a place in Arica because of the climate and beauty. Peter said he did not know of any schutzhund up there. I guess Samtiago is the place. Do you know of any clubs near Arica?
Thanks,
Paul


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Nop, no clubs near there. There is a show GSD club in Calama, that is about 600 km from Arica, but they don't do Schutzhund. I lived there and tried something, but they are not serious about training and as far as I know the club died and are trying to start again the last few months. The closer SchH club is in La Serena, but that is about 1600 km away. Maybe you can find something closer in Peru, but you need paperwork to move the dog through the border. In general, northern chile is pretty dead in dog sports.


----------



## PaulH (Aug 24, 2005)

Thank you.


----------

